# Das musste Rosie für die Transformers 3 Rolle tun



## beachkini (4 Juli 2011)

*Rosie Huntington-Whiteley verriet jetzt, was Regisseur Michael Bay beim Casting für "Transformers 3" von ihr verlangte.*

Wer denkt, es reicht ein schönes Supermodel zu sein um sich für die Rolle in einem Actionkracher zu qualifizieren, der irrt. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley musste einiges über sich ergehen lassen um dann mit Shia LaBeouf de in Transformers 3 die Welt retten zu dürfen. Megan Fox, so erfuhren wir vor zwei Jahren, musste vor Michael Bays Haus antreten und dessen Ferrari waschen. Er filmte sie fröhlich dabei. Nun erzählt Rosie Huntington-Whiteley im GQ-Magazin, wie sie für ""Transformers 3" getestet wurde: In Dessous und High-Heels mit der Wüste als Catwalk. 

"Ich bin Michael Bay 2009 zum ersten Mal begegnet", berichtet Rosie Huntington-Whiteley. "Das war am Set für den Weihnachts-Spot von Victoria's Secret. Das erste, was er sagte - noch bevor er sich vorstellte oder mich nach meinem Namen fragte - war: 'Kannst Du laufen?'"






Um sich davon zu überzeugen, ließ Michael Bay das Model einen knappen Kilometer in die Wüste kutschieren. 
"Dann wurde ich ausgesetzt und bekam den Auftrag, zurückzulaufen", klagt Rosie Huntington-Whiteley. "Ich trug nur Unterwäsche, High Heels und ein Cape. Der Untergrund war grauenhaft und es war brüllend heiß. Aber ich habe einen ordentlichen Walk hingelegt, immer auf die Kamera zu. Das dauerte etwa zehn, zwölf Minuten und anschließend war ich ziemlich sauer und wenig beeindruckt von dem Mann."

Nun, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley hat die Rolle in "Transformers 3" bekanntlich gekriegt. Aber wie hat Michael Bay ihre Performance in der Wüste kommentiert? So staubtrocken wie sein Casting: "Ok. Ich denke, du kannst laufen."


----------



## Q (4 Juli 2011)

beachkini schrieb:


> "Ich trug nur Unterwäsche, High Heels und ein Cape..."




Perfekt gekleidet


----------

